# Reclassing 18X non-selects?



## Dienekes (Jul 23, 2016)

I perused the SOF Mentor forum, and found myself looking at the Backup Plan thread. I always figured that my fate was sealed if I failed to be selected at SFAS, and that I would be an 11B until I could attempt selection again. But I decided to check  to make sure it was still true just in case, and I stumbled upon this. Given the board's disdain for this website and the likelihood that certain members that would be in the know on this, I wanted to run it by y'all to gauge the validity. So has anyone heard of this? The full article is subscription only and I don't pay for the site, but the title and first paragraphs that are available caught my attention.



> As if candidates at Special Forces Assessment and Selection (SFAS) needed a further incentive not to fail, those who the cadre assesses as non-selects are now having their military occupational specialty (MOS) re-classed and are shipped off to the group support battalion (GSB). The same goes for students who fail the Q-course: Essentially, anyone who isn’t an officer, sergeant first class, or staff sergeant is being re-classed when they fail in order to have them provide support functions for Special Forces.
> 
> That means you can go to SFAS or the Q-course as an 11B (infantrymen), and if you don’t make it, you could be involuntarily re-classed as a 42A (human resource specialist), a 92G (food services specialist), an 88M (motor transport operator), a 92R (parachute rigger), or a 91F (small-arms repairman), which are the most common jobs being given to those dropped from SFAS and the Q-course. The only real exception is for those who have already passed the medical portion of the Q-course for medics—SOCM.



If true, it seems fairly ridiculous from a numbers perspective both monetary and bodily. I obviously don't know the amount of support positions available to the SF Groups in these mentioned MOSs, but it seems that having them roll in at more than a couple hundred per year would very quickly fill up the vacancies. From the financial perspective, it just makes no sense to take the time to train up a basically qualified infantryman and send him to BAC only to reclass them to a different MOS before they can even utilize their infantry training. I have no idea how the infantry responds to taking failed 18X soldiers, but it can't be that bad. Regardless of whether it is true, my decision has not changed. Pure curiosity concerning my future options as advised in the backup thread.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2016)

Where did you read that? It doesn't look like whoever wrote that actually has an understanding of either the Q course or the Army in general.


----------



## sah2117 (Jul 23, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Where did you read that?



Don't fail Special Forces Assessment and Selection unless you want to get re-classed to a support position | SOFREP


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a low opinion of that site but their information tends to be good when it comes to things like this.  I looked around a bit online but couldn't find any substantiating evidence.  However, it makes sense to me that 18X failures would be "needs of the Army" reclasses if they bolo the course, if 11B is currently overstrength.

However, it would be a huge mistake to send the failures/reclasses to GSBs.  You'll get someone who is not only completely unskilled in his (soon to be "his or her") MOS, but also someone who is deeply resentful and wants to do something completely different from his assignment.  As a former GSC commander, give me trained and experienced support troops who signed up to do that job versus some bitter retread who desperately wants to be an operator.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2016)

Wait...the Army won't run an A&S program (it doesn't have to be on an SFAS or RASP level) for support troops who WANT to be there, but it takes SFAS failures and drops them into support?

Don't get me wrong, we had some guys who failed out of SFAS (all were med drops) and they were great soldiers, but only one stayed for a second enlistment and he was enlisted when he went, not a REP-63. Every single one of them also knew what awaited them should they drop SFAS, they knew their fate was Support Company.

Take some guy on AD and effectively ambush him with a support reclass? That's just plain stupid and the Pentagon/ USASFC have lost their collective minds.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 23, 2016)

The majority of my OSUT class was 18x. The majority were non-selects. They are all being re classed into the above listed fields. There are numerous guys in my company and platoon who come to RASP after non-selecting but that is no longer an option- which i think Is stupid and wastes capable people.


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 23, 2016)

I apologize, I forgot to put that I saw it at SOFREP. Thanks @sah2117


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2016)

One thing to point out is that SOCM is not the only course SF candidates have to complete medically. After completion of SOCM the MoS does change to 68WW1, but you could still be sent back as an 11B depending on how bad the fuck up was. We had some dudes bolo out of SFMS and they went needs of the Army.


----------



## LargeBird (Jan 13, 2017)

At what rate do 18x washouts get sent to support units? Does it matter if they were not selected verses voluntarily quitting, is how far they were along in the pipeline taken into account?  I'm shipping in 2 months and while I'm very confident that this is what I have been called to do and am doing everything I can to prepare, I also have had it in the back of my mind that serving some time in the 82nd as an 11B should I not make the cut would help strengthen me for re-testing. How frequently are 18x washouts sent to support units verses infantry?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm not a Special Forces soldier but I've heard that they don't reclass Q course graduates. Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## LargeBird (Jan 13, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I'm not a Special Forces soldier but I've heard that they don't reclass Q course graduates. Sounds like a good plan to me.


That's definitely reassuring. I read most people who fail washout in the very beginning with SOPC-I. If you aren't selected to go to SFAS or aren't selected at SFAS to attend the Q-course but did NOT drop out voluntarily, I really hope you get a decent chance at staying infantry.


----------



## Kheenbish (Jan 13, 2017)

LargeBird said:


> That's definitely reassuring. I read most people who fail washout in the very beginning with SOPC-I. If you aren't selected to go to SFAS or aren't selected at SFAS to attend the Q-course but did NOT drop out voluntarily, I really hope you get a decent chance at staying infantry.


I don't think you're picking up what he was dropping. Re-read the part where it says "Q course graduates".


----------



## LargeBird (Jan 13, 2017)

Kheenbish said:


> I don't think you're picking up what he was dropping. Re-read the part where it says "Q course graduates".


Does completion of the Q course result in graduation now? I was under the impression you still had to do language training afterwards. Shows how little I know, time to hit the books!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 13, 2017)

The Q course is an ever evolving animal. You need to just be physically fit, refuse to quit and be smart. Then do whatever they tell you to do.


----------



## LargeBird (Jan 13, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> The Q course is an ever evolving animal. You need to just be physically fit, refuse to quit and be smart. Then do whatever they tell you to do.


Roger that! I have 8 weeks until I ship, I just got a surplus rucksack and am going to be working on toughening up my feet until I go. I know why I'm going to selection and I won't quit no matter how hard things get. It's just hard to keep the "but what if I don't make it" out of my mind given the selection rate. I would never knock any of the jobs in the Army, but I'd hate to get something like forklift operator.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 13, 2017)

LargeBird said:


> Roger that! I have 8 weeks until I ship, I just got a surplus rucksack and am going to be working on toughening up my feet until I go. I know why I'm going to selection and I won't quit no matter how hard things get. It's just hard to keep the "but what if I don't make it" out of my mind given the selection rate. I would never knock any of the jobs in the Army, but I'd hate to get something like forklift operator.



Read my toughening your feet thread...


----------



## LargeBird (Jan 14, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Read my toughening your feet thread...


Thank you for that amazing post! I had read some articles about rucking tips, but nothing with that much attention to foot care. In addition to the issued socks, did you ever use a second layer (something like short cut pantyhose or dress sock) to reduce friction? I'll get started on implementing all these tips ASAP, hope I can make my feet fairly tough bastards in 8 weeks.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 14, 2017)

LargeBird said:


> Thank you for that amazing post! I had read some articles about rucking tips, but nothing with that much attention to foot care. In addition to the issued socks, did you ever use a second layer (something like short cut pantyhose or dress sock) to reduce friction? I'll get started on implementing all these tips ASAP, hope I can make my feet fairly tough bastards in 8 weeks.



Did you read the post? I did exactly what I said there.


----------



## LargeBird (Jan 14, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Did you read the post? I did exactly what I said there.


Roger, tough feet and issue socks inside-out. I'll pack my ruck and start my first barefoot stroll down the street at first light.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2017)

LargeBird said:


> Roger, tough feet and issue socks inside-out. I'll pack my ruck and start my first barefoot stroll down the street at first light.



I learned the socks-inside-out trick from a Marine in a sister platoon who was also an ultra-marathoner.  Revolutionized my foot care.


----------



## LargeBird (Jan 14, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I learned the socks-inside-out trick from a Marine in a sister platoon who was also an ultra-marathoner.  Revolutionized my foot care.


oddly enough, growing up I always used to wear my socks inside out because I found it more comfortable but ended up wearing the normally  after catching too many weird looks in gym class. After all this time I will have come full circle.


----------

